

Ask HN: Demo videos music or no music? - metalpower

Imagine if companies like facebook, youtube or twitter made a one minute demo video that has no narration but has 4 text screens (basic instructions).<p>Question is do should they add background music or not? If so what kind?<p>Audience is the general public. My vote for a sweeping rock melody probbaly is not the best choice. Some say generic,  kid games style, upbeat music others say inspirational corporate music etc.<p>Your thoughts? examples would be great!
======
GiraffeNecktie
My question is why on earth would you do a video? Seriously. Four text screens
and no narration? Could you really imagine Facebook or Youtube doing a video
like that?

~~~
metalpower
To elaborate there are 4 screens with text dispersed through the 1 min long
video. 1) Name of product and what it does 2) Where to get it 3) how to set up
4) Contact info The rest of the video is a visual demo of the product so it is
not just 4 text screens. No narration because we will be setup at booth and
the video will be looping in the background so we want to be able to talk over
the video.

